# 2017 Keach Conference



## Patch (Sep 4, 2017)

For those of you who may be in the neighborhood of Northern VA at the end of this month, here's an opportunity for fellowship and reformed teaching.

The Keach Conference is an annual theology and ministry conference presented by the Reformed Baptist Fellowship of Virginia (RBF-VA). It is open to anyone to attend.

*When:* September 29-30, 2017.

*Where:* The 2017 Keach Conference will meet at the Covenant Reformed Baptist Church 7336 Riley Road, Warrenton, VA 20187

*Theme:* We are continuing our ongoing series through the Second London Baptist Confession. This year we are on Chapter 26 _“Of the Church”_

*Speaker:* The speaker will be Pastor Boon-Sing Poh was born in 1954 in Batu Pahat, and raised in Muar, in the state of Johor, Malaysia. He obtained the B. Eng. (Hons.) and the Ph. D. degrees in Electronics Engineering from the University of Liverpool, United Kingdom, in 1978 and 1981, respectively. He also holds the Diploma in Religious Studies from the University of Cambridge (1982) and the Ph. D. degree in Theology from the North-West University (Potchefstroom Campus), South Africa (2012). Saved by God’s grace through faith in Jesus Christ in 1976, he returned from UK to become a lecturer in a university in Malaysia for six years. He founded the first Reformed Baptist church in Malaysia in 1983. He was imprisoned for his faith from 1987 to 1988, for a period of 325 days. As the pastor of the Damansara Reformed Baptist Church (DRBC) in Kuala Lumpur, he is currently engaged in preaching, writing, church-planting, and the training of pastors. Pastor Poh is the author of a number of books and the editor of the magazine, the “Gospel Highway”. He is married and has four sons.

*Cost:* $20 for 18 years of age or older, 17 and under free. All attending are required to pre-register.

To register go to:
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/keach-conference-2017-of-the-church-tickets-36527887896

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks great. Keach made important contributions to a RB understanding of the church. I see Austin Walker has updated his biography of Keach. Perhaps a good book for your bookstall http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-excellent-benjamin-keach.html


----------

